# [S]: 100V AC Koppelrelais



## plc_tippser (16 April 2007)

Kennt jemand solch ein Gerät?


----------



## PeterEF (16 April 2007)

Sensor oder Aktor?

Phoenix-Contact hat da unterschiedlichste Bauformen im Angebot (Relais, Optokoppler) für alle möglichen Spannungen, u.a. 120VAC.


----------



## plc_tippser (16 April 2007)

Ich bekomme 100 V AC als Schnittstellensignale für die Steuerung (Eingänge). Die möchte ich potentialfrei koppeln. 

120V gibt es überall, Finder Phoenix, aber die geben keine Toleranz an.


----------



## PeterEF (16 April 2007)

zufällig hab ich hier die Daten für die Baureihe EMG-OE (Eingabeoptokoppler Bestellnr. 29 48 94 0):

120VAC:
    -1-Signal: >0,8 x Betriebsspannung
    -0-Signal: <0,4 x Betriebsspannung
    -Eingangsstrom 4mA
    -Grenzfrequenz 10Hz

D.h. wenn die Spannung nur 100VAC statt 120VAC ist, sehe ich auch keine Probleme.

Das Datenblatt ist von 2005, aber an den grundsätzlichen Gegebenheiten sollte sich nicht viel geändert haben.


----------



## plc_tippser (16 April 2007)

Habe das 29 66 197, da steht so was nicht.

Ich ziehe mir mal das von Dir..

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (16 April 2007)

> Bezeichnung:
> EMG 10-OE-120AC/ 48DC/100
> 
> Kurzbeschreibung:
> ...


 
120V - 15% passt dann wieder nicht so ganz


----------



## MSB (16 April 2007)

Finder (40.31 /51/52/61)

```
Nennspg. Spulencode Umin Umax 
110        8.110            88   121
```

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## plc_tippser (16 April 2007)

Hab noch was bei Weidmüller gefunden 120VUC +-20%


----------



## maier21 (17 April 2007)

Von Siemens:
3TX7002-2AE00 
*EINGANGSKOPPELGLIED*, 
RELAISKOPPLER IN KLEMMENFORM 1S, AC/DC 110V 

Gruß
Maier21


----------

